# 7x7 Race Thread-Reboot



## Forcefulness (Feb 20, 2016)

I feel like the other thread is dead, I've noticed some interest but no participation so I decided a completely new start would be best. Every week I will post a set of 12 scrambles and a set of 5, you may choose to do either then post your results in the format below. The brackets are Sub 10:00, 9:00, 8:00, 7:00, 6:30, 6:00, 5:30, 5:00, 4:30, 4:00, 3:30, 3:15, 3:00, 2:50. Please only use the newest scrambles. You graduate when you have 3 consecutive Ao12's under your bracket or 4 consecutive Ao5's under your bracket. Exceptions will be made in special cases. Rounds will end after 1 week. If a week has passed and less than 2 people have entered the next round will be postponed until 3 have entered, with a limit of 2 weeks.

Post your results in this format

Race to Sub X:XX Round Y
Method(Optional):
Average:
Times:


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 20, 2016)

*Round 1*

Good luck to all participating in Round 1! Round 1 will end on Saturday, February 27th.



Spoiler: Ao12 Scrambles



1. Rw' B 3Uw2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 3Dw2 R2 Fw L2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Lw2 F2 Dw L2 R' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D2 Bw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw Lw 3Bw 3Fw' Dw' Bw' 3Dw2 F U2 3Bw' 3Lw' Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw2 B' 3Lw' R' 3Fw Fw2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 3Uw L' Dw 3Bw' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' R' 3Fw B2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw L Uw' L' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L Dw2 F' Lw' 3Bw2 F2 3Uw D' U2 Rw' Fw' B' D2 3Lw2 L2 Fw 3Uw' 3Lw Lw' Fw D2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw' L Rw' D2 L Fw' Lw2 B' Bw

2. 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw' Lw2 Dw Lw F' 3Fw' Bw B2 Dw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Dw' F' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 3Fw' Dw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw2 R Uw2 Dw2 F' 3Fw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 L2 Dw2 R2 L U' B Rw L' 3Fw D' 3Dw' Uw' F' Dw2 3Rw' F' U2 3Fw2 3Uw Fw2 Dw B 3Lw2 Lw' U2 Rw2 Fw Dw' U' R2 F' 3Dw' Bw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' L' 3Uw2 R Lw2 D' 3Fw Rw2 U 3Dw2 Bw2 R' 3Lw2 B2 3Bw 3Uw D2 Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 F 3Bw2 Fw2 3Lw' B' 3Rw2 R2 3Dw2 3Uw'

3.B2 3Fw U2 Bw' Rw 3Bw Lw2 Dw Uw' L 3Fw D2 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 3Bw2 Dw L' F2 Dw2 L2 3Dw 3Fw' L2 3Dw2 Dw2 R2 U' Fw B' R' L' 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Fw2 L' Fw 3Bw2 3Uw2 F2 Bw' Dw' L2 R' 3Lw2 Rw Bw 3Uw' Uw' 3Lw' B' Uw2 D' Rw L' Dw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw' Bw 3Rw' Lw 3Fw 3Lw 3Dw' 3Rw' Bw 3Bw' 3Fw' Rw 3Dw' U2 Dw R Lw Bw Dw 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R' 3Dw' U2 Bw Rw' U Lw' 3Bw' R B 3Dw'

4. Fw' 3Fw' D2 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw B F 3Dw' 3Uw 3Rw2 R 3Lw B' 3Bw2 3Fw' D 3Uw' Dw' 3Dw' L Lw Dw2 F Fw 3Fw2 Uw2 L' 3Bw2 3Lw Uw Lw F 3Bw2 3Rw D2 F' Uw2 L F2 Fw2 R2 D F' U' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Bw D2 3Lw Rw' B2 F' L Rw2 3Dw2 D 3Fw 3Lw Fw 3Rw' Fw Uw' R' 3Lw' Fw Lw2 3Bw' U R 3Lw 3Fw' D' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Dw2 L' F B2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw Fw2 D 3Fw B D' 3Dw 3Lw B' D 3Bw' U' 3Rw' Uw'3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 L2 3Dw' D' U' 3Lw 

5. Lw2 3Bw2 L2 F2 D2 3Bw R F2 Lw2 3Dw' F Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' D2 3Dw2 Lw' Uw D2 L' U2 3Lw U R' 3Fw' Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 L' Bw' B' Uw2 D F' 3Dw2 D 3Fw' Rw 3Rw 3Dw2 U Rw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw' U' 3Bw' F2 Dw' 3Rw Rw Uw' 3Bw2 B R' U' Uw 3Dw' B Lw2 U' 3Uw 3Bw Rw' Bw B2 Lw2 R 3Lw2 3Uw' Lw U2 Lw' Dw 3Dw2 Bw L2 F2 L' Fw' 3Rw L F' 3Lw' U' 3Uw2 R2 3Bw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' Bw'

6. 3Rw 3Bw B2 Lw2 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 3Bw2 U B Uw2 D2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw L' U2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw U' 3Uw B2 3Bw Lw2 3Rw 3Dw U L' Rw Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw' 3Bw Lw' Rw 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw Uw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Uw D Bw 3Bw2 R2 Lw B' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw' D' Uw 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw U' 3Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw2 L2 Dw' R2 U2 L' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw Bw' U Lw' L2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw'

7. 3Lw' 3Bw' F' U2 B' 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Dw2 B Dw' Rw' U2 Dw' Lw Fw Bw 3Fw2 U2 Rw2 D B' 3Dw 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Dw L 3Rw' 3Bw2 B' U2 3Dw D' 3Fw U' 3Rw' F' L 3Dw Lw2 Uw2 3Bw2 U' Lw Rw' Fw 3Lw' F' Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Bw' Dw2 3Bw Uw2 L' 3Uw2 3Dw Rw2 U' Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw F' 3Rw Dw' U Rw' Dw' Rw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' F L2 Dw2 D2 Lw' D2 U' Uw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw' F' U2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Bw U 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 L2 3Fw2 3Lw

8. 3Rw2 3Uw Rw' B2 Uw D' 3Uw Rw' D2 Uw Rw' U Uw' 3Dw 3Lw R' B2 Lw B2 3Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 Uw Fw U2 3Dw2 Fw F' Lw Rw Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw Bw' Lw R' U2 F B2 Lw2 F 3Bw2 3Dw U2 Dw B' 3Uw D2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Dw Lw' Bw2 3Rw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 L 3Rw 3Lw' Lw2 Bw2 U' F2 U' D' 3Dw 3Fw2 D Uw' Rw2 3Dw2 F Rw Dw' 3Uw F R 3Uw 3Bw2 Rw D2 Fw' 3Fw' R 3Uw2 3Fw' L F' 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw' Dw' F' 3Fw2

9. 3Fw' Lw2 U' Lw 3Dw2 3Uw B' 3Fw2 3Bw' Lw 3Fw' B D2 3Rw B2 Uw2 3Bw2 Fw2 D 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw R' L2 3Bw' Uw' F Dw2 3Dw' Bw 3Bw2 Dw Bw Lw 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw Fw2 U2 Lw2 Bw' 3Bw2 L' U 3Fw D2 3Dw2 L' U2 3Dw' 3Fw Bw D 3Bw U F D' B2 U 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 L' U2 3Dw F' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Bw Dw' R' Lw' Fw Uw Dw U 3Fw' Dw 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Lw Uw' B2 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 B Rw' D Dw' Rw2 L2 3Uw2 D2

10. 3Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw Dw 3Uw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Bw' Bw2 F' L Lw 3Bw Bw Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' F U' Fw' R' Rw2 L2 F Bw' Rw2 U F2 3Dw2 D 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 L Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 L2 3Bw F 3Rw Bw' Fw 3Uw2 U Dw2 R2 F' B' Fw L U 3Dw' R2 Uw2 3Uw' Rw F Bw' Dw' L 3Lw B2 Rw' 3Bw 3Dw Rw' Bw 3Fw F' B 3Bw 3Rw Lw Bw 3Uw Dw' Fw2 Uw D2 Dw' 3Lw' L' Uw2 3Rw2 R2 U2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' Uw 3Rw2 3Fw

11. 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Bw L' 3Rw Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw U2 R 3Dw2 3Rw B' 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' U R' 3Fw2 Rw' B 3Bw' Rw' B2 F2 Lw Rw2 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw B' D Dw2 3Rw Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' Dw' B2 F' Bw' Dw 3Rw F B 3Rw2 3Lw Dw' Uw' 3Dw Rw Lw 3Lw' 3Dw2 Bw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' R 3Uw' Bw' F 3Dw' Fw2 3Uw Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Fw' B Lw2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' Bw2 R Lw Bw' D' F' 3Uw' 3Fw Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 B

12. B F' U2 D Fw 3Lw' U' L Bw R Bw2 L' 3Rw 3Bw D R2 B2 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Dw Fw 3Rw Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 L D 3Bw 3Uw Fw Bw' Uw U2 Lw2 3Fw' F' Fw 3Bw Rw Lw2 3Rw2 L Bw2 3Uw F Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 B' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' L2 3Rw D' Dw' L2 Lw Fw L F2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' Dw 3Bw2 F Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw F2 R2 3Uw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw L' Rw 3Lw' 3Dw F' R2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Lw





Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



1. B F' U2 D Fw 3Lw' U' L Bw R Bw2 L' 3Rw 3Bw D R2 B2 3Rw2 D 3Uw' Dw Fw 3Rw Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 L D 3Bw 3Uw Fw Bw' Uw U2 Lw2 3Fw' F' Fw 3Bw Rw Lw2 3Rw2 L Bw2 3Uw F Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 B' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' L2 3Rw D' Dw' L2 Lw Fw L F2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Uw' D' Dw 3Bw2 F Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw F2 R2 3Uw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw L' Rw 3Lw' 3Dw F' R2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 F 3Lw

2. B2 R' Dw Uw' 3Lw2 R2 Uw2 L 3Bw 3Rw' B Rw2 3Uw R' B' Bw2 3Uw2 L' Uw' B Uw D 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw Uw2 F' R 3Lw' 3Rw Bw' F 3Fw B2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw D' L' Uw2 3Dw2 Bw2 3Bw2 Fw' U2 3Uw Dw2 D2 3Rw' Lw D 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw U' L' 3Dw Fw' B2 Rw D U 3Rw' Lw' F Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' Bw2 U 3Rw2 F' L' 3Fw' D' 3Dw2 Lw' U2 Bw' L 3Dw' 3Lw Rw' R' D2 3Lw2 3Bw' D2 3Rw' L2 Rw' Fw' 3Rw' Dw' Uw 3Dw2 U'

3. F 3Fw' 3Bw' Lw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' U' Bw2 3Bw2 U2 Lw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 Fw B Dw Rw2 F 3Uw' R2 Dw' Fw 3Uw Bw2 Fw B2 3Dw' B2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw L2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw F2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw' 3Dw D' Fw2 3Lw U' Uw' L2 Fw Dw' 3Dw' Uw D' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw Fw2 3Rw' D 3Lw Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw R' 3Fw' R 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw D2 Dw Lw2 3Rw L2 Bw 3Dw2 Fw' Rw' Lw' 3Bw' L2 3Uw

4. Rw 3Lw' U' 3Rw Rw2 Dw U' F' 3Fw' Lw2 R2 D Fw' B R 3Rw' Dw 3Dw' U Bw' U2 Lw2 R2 F' Dw2 3Lw D' 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' Bw' Rw L' 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Uw' D' 3Fw R F' Bw 3Bw2 R' 3Lw Uw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Bw' L' Rw' 3Dw' U' Rw' U F2 3Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Rw' F' Lw R 3Rw L Bw Fw2 B' Lw' 3Dw 3Lw' B' 3Bw' Uw B2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw' B Rw' 3Lw2 Lw

5. Lw 3Rw L Fw' D2 3Bw2 R2 D' Uw L2 3Lw' Uw 3Uw2 3Lw Lw F' 3Fw' U B' R2 Uw' 3Lw' Dw2 F2 3Dw B Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' Uw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw F Lw 3Fw2 Uw D L 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw R2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw2 Bw' B' L' D' Uw2 Fw F' D 3Bw2 3Lw U2 Dw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' Dw' B Dw2 3Uw' D' Lw' Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Dw2 3Lw Dw2 L2 3Uw' Dw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 D2 R U 3Dw' 3Lw2 B' Bw2 Rw' Lw' 3Lw' Fw 3Fw2


----------

